# Metallica!!!



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Who else is at the Metallica concert tonight?!?!?!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wish I was.....I overheard someone say something about $5 tickets for last night or tonite....any truth to that? They are here for 2 weeks for a vid shoot apparently. A friend of ours is their personal servant during the whole thing.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Ya i herd 5 bucks a ticket as well, on the fox but did not here the details. Enjoy the show. Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ay is an encore performance which will have the $5 tix...read it here : Metallica shoots to thrill in Vancouver


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My little brother went there last night... Apparently people were smoking up in the lines ups for beer, and the cops were very politely asking them to roach it.

Crazy!!! He said it was a HELL OF A TIME! Good luck getting $5 tix, I'm gonna try with my buds, but I doubt it. I think i tall goes to a charity too.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yea $5 tix would be nice, Im sure the scalpers will scoop up a good majority and sell em for 10 times the price. Shame they let them get by with that crap, especially since the original ticket sales was going to charity, the food bank I believe.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm going to Mondays $5 show... What they doing is getting more shots for the movie. So more of a stop and go concert. And no general admission. Still gonna be so flippen sweet! I was trying to win tickets all week from the fox, then I heard abou this Friday morning and got the tickets right away!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope whoever went saw the opening band, the Vancouver metal band: 3 Inches of Blood


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ooh, so that's why I saw a lot of people wearing Metallica t-shirts all week. I thought the band was becoming more mainstream again.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Ooh, so that's why I saw a lot of people wearing Metallica t-shirts all week. I thought the band was becoming more mainstream again.


More mainstream? Lol. That's awesome...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I hope whoever went saw the opening band, the Vancouver metal band: 3 Inches of Blood


Was no opening acts. Least not at the Sat concert...


----------

